# Shooting .22 and .25 Pistols for first time in 16 years - Please Advise!



## TripleB (Dec 29, 2012)

I've got a Browning Buck Mark 22 Semi-Automatic .22 caliber pistol (I've had since '94) as well as a Bauer Automatic .25 caliber automatic (that my mom gave me before she passed away).

I know the Browning hasn't been fired in 16 years and I'm not sure when the last time the Bauer was fired (over 18 years I know...I've never fired it). After becoming hooked to watching Duck Dynasty I feel the "gun shooting" side of me (which was prevalent until I was 20 or so; now 45) coming back out. I looked both of the guns over tonight and both looked practically brand new.

I'm sure everyone pretty much knows what the Browning looks like because I think it's been around a while. The Bauer is much smaller, is silver, and has fake pearl pieces on the handles. I think both are beautiful guns.

I have a couple questions I'm hoping you can help me with:

1) are either of these quality guns?
2) what do I need to do/know before I fire either one?
3) what brand/type of "cheaper" ammo do you think I should get just for shooting them at a local range?
4) any other advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time.

TripleB


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
The Bauer seems to be an American-made copy of the Baby Browning. Some sources on the web seem to feel that it is a very-high-quality piece.
By the way, it's stainless steel. (Are you sure that the grips are _fake_ mother-if-pearl?)
One source prices it at $150.00 to $200.00.

Search on the web for "Bauer Automatic .25," and you will find disassembly instructions, among other things.
Clean it as thoroughly as possible, lubricate it lightly, put it together correctly, and it will probably be safe to fire.
Its magazine holds five rounds, plus one in the chamber.

There is no "cheap" .25 ACP ammunition. It's somewhat hard to find, and it'll be expensive. It's also almost useless, except as a "get the heck offa me" round at very close range.

I dunno nothin' 'bout no Browning Buckmark .22, but I'm sure there are people here who can help you with it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Browning Buckmark is a high quality .22lr pistol. You can either contact browning and request a manual, or perhaps they have one on their sight. Youtube likewise may be a good place to become familiar w/ the pistol. As Steve advised throughly clean and lube, I spray rem-oil down the barrel and use a boresnake. I like to use stingers, yellow jackets, or cci minimags. I don't use exposed lead .22 bullets in mine.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 29, 2012)

*Thank you for both of your replies.

No, I'm not sure the pearl grips are fake...just assumed from the little about of info I found on the gun with a quick search last night.

I'm not very gun knowledgable so I'm a little worried about breaking the gun down and putting it back together. I think I better have a good friend or an expert do that.

I've made sure both guns are empty (several times) in both the magazine and chamber. I was expecting some type of wear or rust but see absolutely none so I'm happy about that. Both of them look exactly the same as when I last locked them up.

I'm glad to hear that the Buckmark is a high quality gun...makes me look even more forward to getting back into shooting again.

Would a gun cleaning kit help me get the light oiling in the right places?

Again, I appreciate your help and your time.

TripleB*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TripleB said:


> ...Would a gun cleaning kit help me get the light oiling in the right places?...


Yup. That and an oily rag.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 29, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup. That and an oily rag.


*Is any on brand of pistol cleaning kit better than another?

Thanks for the input.

TripleB*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunno...
Outers used to make good ones, and maybe still does.
Otis makes good ones.
Lots of 'em out there, for certain.

The very best brand is whichever one you actually use as often as you should.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Bauer is a great little pistol. Mine has wood grips, but it is a very well made copy of the Baby Browning. Ammo ain't cheap and reloading, well I load for a lot of calibers, .25 ACP isn't one of them. Mine holds 6+1 (I just counted) and cost $79.95 new in 1975. Ammo was $6.95 a box of 50. It is not my go to gun or even go 3 or 5 or 11 but it is cute.


----------

